

Purple Carrot - jakub_g
http://www.carrotmuseum.co.uk/maroon.html

======
jakub_g
TL;DR the most interesting part

\--------------------------------

The cultivated carrot is believed to originate from Afghanistan before the
900s, as this area is described as the primary centre of greatest carrot
diversity (Mackevic 1929), Turkey being proposed as a secondary centre of
origin (Banga 1963). _The first cultivated carrots exhibited purple or yellow
roots._ Carrot cultivation spread to Spain in the 1100s via the Middle East
and North Africa. In Europe, genetic improvement led to a wide variety of
cultivars. _White and orange-coloured carrots were first described in Western
Europe in the early 1600s._

...

Purple carrots are even higher in antioxidants than orange carrots, and they
also possess anti-inflammatory properties. This could make them very useful in
the treatment of arthritis. They have been found to be antiviral, antiseptic
and antimicrobial, and they also contain anticarcinogens and betacarotenes.
They also contain phytochemicals including carotenoids, polyacetylenes,
isocoumarins, phenolics and sesquiterpenes. Phytochemicals have antioxidant,
anti-bacterial, and other disease preventative and health enhancing
properties.

Anticarcinogens help to reduce the risk of cancer and also help to fight
against any already-present cancer cells in our bodies. Purple carrots are
also excellent at fighting against viral as well as bacterial infections, such
as flu, measles and internal infections of the urinary tract, mouth and
stomach.

Purple carrots contain high doses of Vitamin A, which helps to prevent
clogging of the arteries and thus helps to prevent strokes. Along with that,
they also contain vitamin B, C and E as well as calcium pectate, which is a
very good source of fibre, and they help to lower cholesterol levels. They are
also very useful in the prevention of macular degeneration.

Studies into the health qualities of purple carrots have shown that they give
us extra protection against various forms of cancer and heart disease. They
contain purple pigments called anthocyanins, and act as anti-oxidants that
protect the body.

There are up to 28 times more anthocyanins - the antioxidant that creates the
purple-red pigment in blueberries and raspberries - in purple carrots than
there are in orange ones.

------
jakub_g
Another related article:

[http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/science/nature/1991768.stm](http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/science/nature/1991768.stm)

There are even reports that as long ago as 2000 BC, temple drawings from Egypt
show a plant believed to be a purple carrot.

It was not until the 17th Century that they turned orange, when patriotic
Dutch growers favoured the colour - as used on the national flag.

